# I want to stay asleep - There's no pain in dream land



## synonimous_anonymous (May 31, 2010)

I've found myself trying to stay asleep longer on days where my wife is off to work on early shifts. If I wake up I'm almost always thinking and over-thinking the same things which is driving me nuts. I need something in my lap where if I get it done or part of it done then it will help towards the rebuilding process of our marriage. Unfortunately, I have done everything I can think of alone...and a lot of what needs to get done is as husband and wife. When she gets home we talk about just random stuff. She mentioned last night that she appreciate the help with her mother (Her mother did some terrible stuff yesterday which put her in a bad mood, but when our conversation started she was OK). I do my best to gauge what she finds interesting NOW so that I can do some homework on it. Partly so I can have something she wants to talk about and partly because I feel like I've missed out on some of the years where she's changed her interests (My fault on that one).

By the end of the evening, she fell asleep in the chair, again and I took her to bed. This morning she was in a bit of a rush so not a lot of cuddle time, but I was so sleepy I just wanted to go back to bed. I had to help her mother get ready for day-care. Once that was over I went back to bed. I thought I had slept for several hours only to find out I was asleep for just under an hour. In dream land I was in Brazil for some reason. I was away from everything I knew here in this country and far away in another. It felt good. Then I would wake up a little and the pain would creep back...then I was back in dream land and I was feeling OK...thus wanting to stay in dream land.

I want to go to the gym but because I've decided to make a lifestyle change from powerlifting I've decided to stay away. Temptation to start back at powerlifting without the proper diet is just going to spell disaster. I'm trying to workout some exercises I can do at home that will benefit some good fat loss and muscle retention. But that's a tough thing to do.

Hopefully my doctor will give me some information on counseling and I will be able to get some good advice, even if it's just for myself. I don't think my wife is interested in any counseling just yet.


----------

